

Voronoi Polygonal Map Generation - Luyt
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-programming/polygon-map-generation/

======
hsmyers
I read a lot of fantasy and I've always been bothered by the decidedly bad
maps found in the frontispiece of most of them. I wonder if there is a method
to go from gross features to a polygonal 'state' and then forward again?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
You mean to lay out things roughly, then 'fuzz' it to look more natural? Maybe
if you hand-draw the original polygons and biomes, then use his noise
algorithms from the end of the article.

------
JoeAltmaier
Good stuff about laying out maps/levels; harder to see how it would guide 3D
rendering or game mechanics.

~~~
erikig
Here's the 3D demo in Flash: [http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-
programming/...](http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-
programming/polygon-map-generation/mapgen2.swf) (click '3D Slopes')

------
andrewcooke
that's really neat. as far as i can tell, though, it doesn't describe where
people live. that seems like it might be an interesting function of the
details already present (access, water, vegetation, climate...)

